# Isabel Díaz Ayuso al desnudo



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Abr 2020)

*Todos sus secretos: su divorcio, su novio, su drama familiar y más*
Te desvelamos la faceta íntima y personal de la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, quien está demostrando su carácter con la crisis del coronavirus





Isabel Díaz Ayuso y su novio
MARÍA PALMERO
PERFILEMAILTWITTER




Enviar por email
Compartir en Flipboard
Comentar*25*
PUBLICADO 22.03.2020 - 18:43ACTUALIZADO22.3.2020 - 20:10
Isabel Díaz Ayuso, presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, es una *gran desconocida* para la mayoría de los españoles. *Fue escalando poco a poco*, con discreción, en el Partido Popular hasta hacerse cargo de la capital. Ahora, con la crisis del coronavirus, estamos viendo facetas que no conocíamos de ella, sobre todo en lo que se refiere a su forma de trabajar.
MÁS INFO






Cayetana Álvarez de Toledo, al descubierto: su ex, sus hijas, Arcadi Espada, sus cuentas y másCayetana Álvarez de Toledo, al descubierto: su ex, sus hijas, Arcadi Espada, sus cuentas y más
POLÍTICOS
Ortega Smith (Vox), al descubierto: sus mujeres, sus casas, su sueldo, su familia y más
Sin embargo, su vida personal es aún hoy todo un misterio para todos nosotros. Hasta hoy. Te contamos el lado más personal de Ayuso, quien se encuentra, por cierto, *confinada en un hotel* tras haber dado positivo en coronavirus.
*Isabel Díaz Ayuso, madrileña, 41 años*
La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid *nació en Madrid el 19 de agosto de 1978*, por lo que tiene 41 años.





Isabel Díaz Ayuso en una entrevista con Vozpópuli _Clara Rodríguez_
*Periodista y doctora en Comunicación*
Ayuso era mala estudiante hasta que *repitió 1º de BUP*, lo que cambió su forma de pensar y de afrontar la vida. Se sacó la*licenciatura en Periodismo* por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y *un doctorado en Comunicación* Política en el mismo centro. También tiene un Máster en Comunicación Política y Protocolo.
Cuenta con una amplia *carrera en medios* de comunicación de *España, Irlanda y Ecuador*. Hasta su reciente nombramiento en el PP, donde es afiliada desde 2005, trabajó como portavoz adjunta del Grupo Parlamentario Popular en la Asamblea de Madrid, en septiembre de 2017, como viceconsejera de Presidencia y Justicia.





Isabel Díaz Ayuso, presidenta de Madrid. _Efe_
*Su drama familiar*
Ayuso ha tenido que lidiar con un drama importante en su familia. Su padre, *Leonardo Díaz Álvarez*, falleció en el año 2014, a los 68 años. *Éste siempre mantuvo una relación muy complicada con sus dos hijos* (Isabel y Tomás), sobre todo con la del PP, quien decidió no vivir más con su familia cuando volvió a Madrid de Ecuador.
*Con 24 años, se marchó a un piso compartido en Chamberí*, y durante estos años ha cuidado de su madre.
*Su padre enfermó a los 65 años* a causa de una depresión y* demencia senil*. Sus últimos años los pasó *ahogado por las deudas y fue embargado* al no poder hacer frente a un préstamo económico de 400.000 euros que le concedió la empresa semipública AvalMadrid.
Leonardo intentó salvar sus negocios, relacionados con *comercio de artículos médicos y ortopédicos*, pero no pudo. Su mujer y él sólo consiguieron conservar una casa que tenían en Madrid y otra en el pueblo porque las pusieron a nombre de Isabel y de su hermano.





El padre de Ayuso y ella misma de pequeña
*Su misterioso divorcio*
A día de hoy *no se conoce quién es el hombre con el que Ayuso* compartió *cuatro años de su vida*, con quien se casó y se divorció. Todo parece indicar que actualmente no mantienen mucha relación.





Isabel Díaz Ayuso
*Su pareja, Jairo Alonso*
Tras su divorcio,* Isabel Díaz Ayuso *conoció a *Jairo Alonso *en Sotillo de la Adrada, en Ávila, cuando apenas eran unos críos. Sin embargo, *su relación sentimental empezó en 2016*, cuando se produjo un reencuentro entre ellos tras años sin verse.
Gente cercana a la pareja describe a Jairo como un joven "*extrovertido, muy empático, un culo inquieto con muchísimo don de gentes* y hasta un punto seductor. Pero seductor bien, no ligón", matizan. "Tiene una mirada muy atrayente e intensa, comparable a la de Picasso", aseguran a 'Vanity Fair'.
La pareja de la presidenta inició su vida profesional* trabajando como peluquero y estilista a la edad de 16 años*. Más tarde, fue el máximo responsable de Comunicación y Marketing de las *peluquerías Rizo's*. En la actualidad, Jairo es responsable de Comunicación de una franquicia de restaurantes de comida de Líbano llamada *Shukran Group*. 
Ambos *tienen planeado tener hijos pronto*, así como pasar por el altar.





Ayuso y Jairo
*Viven en Malasaña de alquiler*
Actualmente, la pareja *reside en Malasaña, de alquiler*, en un *piso de unos 50 metros cuadrados*. "Si tengo otras responsabilidades cuando sea presidenta de la Comunidad evidentemente necesitaré una casa de mayor tamaño, con un estudio donde trabajar y armarios más grandes, porque te cambias muchas veces de ropa al día", dijo en una entrevista antes de su último nombramiento. Igual ya están mirando casa.





Ayuso y su novio
*Un salario de 59.000 euros*
En su declaración de bienes, Ayuso reconoce tener un salario de *58.790 euros al año* y una casa en Madrid, cuyo valor catastral es de 140.507 euros. Se mueve por Madrid en un *Golf *que compró en el año 2012.





Isabel Díaz Ayuso en la entrevista con Vozpópuli _Clara Rodríguez_
Esto es todo. ¿Qué opinas de la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid?


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2020)

Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....

Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual


----------



## aniceto (7 Abr 2020)

41 años... y piensa tener hijos pronto? No mujer, piénsatelo bien, disfruta unos añitos más de la soltería empoderante.


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Abr 2020)

Charocracia de la derecha para hacer frente a la charocracia roja pero charocracia al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Abr 2020)

Si es así.. es una persona de origen más humilde que la mayor parte de los políticos. 

Si vive de alquiler en Malasaña en un piso de 50 m2 y su coche es un Golf de casi 10 años... no se.. incomparablemente diferente a la cúpula de Podemos


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Abr 2020)

Y LAS FOTOS EN BOLAS?


----------



## Funci-vago (7 Abr 2020)

clickbait, ni siquiera se le ven los pieses


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Abr 2020)

Como se movería dentro del PP ? 
Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.

Debe ser lista


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Cómo os jode una tía que no se calla, llana y normal, que no necesita sentirse parte un colectivo que piense por ella ni estar haciéndose la victima todo el día. Que sea capaz de tomar decisiones y que tenga iniciativa.

Cómo os jode una tía con huevos 

Es que no lo soportáis.


----------



## NoRTH (7 Abr 2020)

me importa una real puta mierda la vida de esta señora

cuando el higo se le seque seguro que adoptara un par de negritos


----------



## roncuronio (7 Abr 2020)

Zorra amiga de los privatizadores de la sanidad madrileñaLos Burgueño: el apellido de la privatización sanitaria al que recurre Díaz Ayuso para la epidemia más grave en 100 años


----------



## conelagualcuello (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Si es así.. es una persona de origen más humilde que la mayor parte de los políticos.
> 
> Si vive de alquiler en Malasaña en un piso de 50 m2 y su coche es un Golf de casi 10 años... no se.. incomparablemente diferente a la cúpula de Podemos



Cuando saltó a la palestra lo del Urdangarin, también salia por la tele a los mandos de un Golf del año del patatún...


----------



## naburiano (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Yo la voy a votar solo por la campaña electoral que haces en su contra.
Dabuti.


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Cómo os jode una tía que no se calla, llana y normal, que no necesita sentirse parte un colectivo que piense por ella ni estar haciéndose la victima todo el día. Que sea capaz de tomar decisiones y que tenga iniciativa.
> 
> Cómo os jode una tía con huevos
> 
> Es que no lo soportáis.



No te van a pagar más 20 céntimos por mensaje por mucho que le chupes la polla (en este caso el coño) a tus jefes


----------



## JoJete (7 Abr 2020)

Venía rabo en mano al leer el título...
Baneo y lefazo para el op


----------



## Larata (7 Abr 2020)

¿Este tema en principal? ¿Ahora somos un puto charoforo?


----------



## Palpatine (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Que vayan todos a la carcel junto al gobierno entero


----------



## Redwall (7 Abr 2020)

Vaya decepción ,abrí el hilo por qué pensaba que iba a salir desnuda


----------



## Ordel (7 Abr 2020)

esta, casado y Teodoro no transmiten buenas vibraciones, me dan mala espina


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Abr 2020)

¨Tras su divorcio,* Isabel Díaz Ayuso *conoció a *Jairo Alonso *en Sotillo de la Adrada, en Ávila, cuando apenas eran unos críos.¨


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> No te van a pagar más 20 céntimos por mensaje por mucho que le chupes la polla (en este caso el coño) a tus jefes



Lágrimas de rojo escocido


----------



## miau2020 (7 Abr 2020)

aniceto dijo:


> Quieren tener hijos pronto? No mujer, piénsatelo bien, disfruta unos añitos más de la soltería empoderante.



no te lo dicen asi. dicen "no arruines tu vida teniendo hijos" y cuando eres mas mayor te echan en cara no tenerlos.


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Abr 2020)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Y LAS FOTOS EN BOLAS?



Misma frase iba a poner


----------



## nalal (7 Abr 2020)

A mi me parece una milf muy potente, tiene algo que me tiene enamorado


----------



## Knight who says ni (7 Abr 2020)

Pues tiene una vida bastante Paco... lo cual me parece bien, no se me malinterprete.


----------



## dabuti (7 Abr 2020)

aniceto dijo:


> Quieren tener hijos pronto? No mujer, piénsatelo bien, disfruta unos añitos más de la soltería empoderante.



Qué siga de CARRUSELERA como MOLONA, comiendo cuanlquier rrabo por doquier hasta los 40.


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Lágrimas de rojo escocido



El único culo escocido que hay aquí es el tuyo de tener que tragar sin vaselina todas las consignas de tu partido. Y todo porque eres un puto vago inútil, incapaz de buscar un trabajo honrado


----------



## roncuronio (7 Abr 2020)

PUTAAyuso coloca a la hija del ideólogo de la privatización sanitaria del PP a gestionar la crisis de las residencias


----------



## Stelio Kontos (7 Abr 2020)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Y LAS FOTOS EN BOLAS?



Previamente a unas elecciones se hizo unas en bata para una revista en plan sugerente, y así hacerle la competencia a la Arrimadas y que la votaran los coomers y viejos verdes, pero ya no las he vuelto a ver xd


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> El único culo escocido que hay aquí es el tuyo de tener que tragar sin vaselina todas las consignas de tu partido. Y todo porque eres un puto vago inútil, incapaz de buscar un trabajo honrado



Y encima tía que no sigue los dictados de la religión progre, como siga así acaba de presidenta del gobierno.

Explosión de cabezas de progres y feministas.

Sigue llorando


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Abr 2020)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Este tema en principal? ¿Ahora somos un puto charoforo?



¿Ahora te enteras?


----------



## Jeenyus (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Debe ser lista



Sutil


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Y encima tía que no sigue los dictados de la religión progre, como siga así acaba de presidenta del gobierno.
> 
> Explosión de cabezas de progres y feministas.
> 
> Sigue llorando



Chupa, chupa, que yo te aviso


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Debe ser lista



Debe tener las rodillas en carne viva


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)

Esa persona, con los ojos saltones que tiene, se nota que tiene un avionazo en el cerebro,,, Solo cuando se pone a hacer muecas, y caritas y miradas,,, Mucha pedrada hay ahi


----------



## Narwhal (7 Abr 2020)

Rocando Figueras dijo:


> Esa persona, con los ojos saltones que tiene, se nota que tiene un avionazo en el cerebro,,, Solo cuando se pone a hacer muecas, y caritas y miradas,,, Mucha pedrada hay ahi



Qué avionazo ni qué ocho cuartos. Es muy guapa de cara y tiene una mirada y sonrisa hipnotizante. Requisitos suficientes para ascender en un partido político. Si fuese un cardo................ o eres abogado del estado como Soraya o no te comes un mojón.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (7 Abr 2020)

nalal dijo:


> A mi me parece una milf muy potente, tiene algo que me tiene enamorado



Te resuelvo yo el misterio, es... FEMENINA. Sí, en un país lleno de bigos, charos y demás seres del averno, que la cara más bonita que te pueden poner es una de amargadas malfolladas 24/7, sólo con ese pequeño detalle ya le vale para tenernos a todos con el rabo en ristre.


----------



## nalal (7 Abr 2020)

Rance-sama dijo:


> Te resuelvo yo el misterio, es... FEMENINA. Sí, en un país lleno de bigos, charos y demás seres del averno, que la cara más bonita que te pueden poner es una de amargadas malfolladas 24/7, sólo con ese pequeño detalle ya le vale para tenernos a todos con el rabo en ristre.



Exacto, siempre pienso eso cuando la veo, que femenina, con sus vestiditos, su sonrisita, no se la ve haciendo gestos raros, ni sobreactuando, mucho menos gritando o alterandose, la verdad es que si tuviera 15 años menos sería un gran ejemplo para las jovenes, la novia de España


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (7 Abr 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ambos *tienen planeado tener hijos pronto*



Con 41 añazos, ¿ que espera ? a tener 50.


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Qué avionazo ni qué ocho cuartos. Es muy guapa de cara y tiene una mirada y sonrisa hipnotizante. Requisitos suficientes para ascender en un partido político. Si fuese un cardo................ o eres abogado del estado como Soraya o no te comes un mojón.



se le nota que esta muy pirada,, si se pone a comer, que se lo coma todo,,


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)

Una mirada asi, es de que algo no anda bien en la azotea...


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## pulgarcitoo (7 Abr 2020)

Venía a ver tetas y su culazoo


----------



## EC83 (7 Abr 2020)

Lo que se debería aclarar es si ella recibió la donación del piso por parte de sus padres cuando su padre estaba impagando el crédito de 400K de Avalmadrid (semipública).

También debería revisarse e investigarse muy bien Avalmadrid, porque de hecho ese crédito gozaba de un aval posiblemente inflado de precio (nave industrial en Sotillo de la Adrada, pueblo que conozco muy bien).

A mí ella no me parece mala persona, en lo poco que la conozco, aunque su nivel de oratoria es muy mejorable, y en ocasiones hace declaraciones extrañas y poco oportunas.

Ya se investigará cómo ha sido la gestión de las CCAA en esta crisis del CoronaV, y cómo han actuado ella y su equipo.
Creo que los gobiernos autonómicos se han visto literalmente desbordados y con la patata caliente ya quemando en las manos, sobretodo en lo concerniente a las residencias de ancianos y en la compra de material (se centralizó la compra durante 1 semana, creo).

Para mí, la responsabilidad número 1 del completo desastre que ha agravado la pandemia en España ha sido del gobierno CENTRAL, sin lugar a dudas.

Si no hubiéramos tenido aglomeraciones como el 8M (con la que estaba cayendo en Italia paralelamente), o si el Ministerio como responsable máximo hubiera adelantado la compra de EPI´s y respiradores sólo 1/2 semanas......CÓMO HABRÍA SIDO LA CRISIS EN MADRID??????. No me vale justificar esta inacción en "el consejo de expertos", porque todos sabemos perfectamente que adoptar medidas así era una cuestión de sentido común, y que otros muchos expertos sí aconsejaban prudencia y adelantarse de forma tajante a la pandemia.


----------



## Strokeholm (7 Abr 2020)

Pues va muy vestida para estar al desnudo.


----------



## kyohan (7 Abr 2020)

Melafo


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)

EC83 dijo:


> A mí ella no me parece mala persona, en lo poco que la conozco, aunque su nivel de oratoria es muy mejorable, y *en ocasiones hace declaraciones extrañas y poco oportunas.*





ya te digo,,,,

















cascabelitos....


----------



## juster (7 Abr 2020)

ESTE HILO ES UNA MIERDA AMARRILLISTA !!!


----------



## uberales (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Uy, me sé de un gobierno que negó que las mascarillas hicieran falta, ese mismo gobierno alentó el 8m, retrasó el confinamiento para poder realizarlo, compró mal a través del hijo de uno del partido del gobierno, permitió todo tipo de eventos, hizo el confinamiento con dos decenas de muertos, filtra preguntas comprometedoras, negó que fuera a haber infectados, asumió todas las competencias en sanidad sin hacer nada, me da que el ancianicidio va por otro lado. Pero eh, no se sabía ni se podía haber evitado...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Abr 2020)

A ver si un día la pillo por Serrano y la invito a una copa. Igual acabo de primer damo.


----------



## joaquin5692 (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Debe ser lista



En podemos se asciende a base de llevarte una polla con coleta a la boca (muy feminista todo). En los otros partidos lo desconozco


----------



## uberales (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Debe ser lista



Pues como en todo. Pongo ejemplos, Ana Pastor, la fantástica, por usar una chanclas en vez de rodilleras consiguió un programa en Prime Time de rtvMilá sin ser conocida ni nada, Irene Montero por ser la rodillera sustituitiva de Tania que a su vez será sustituida por la hija del profesor del picha brava revolucionario, Adriana Lastra una tía que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto se compró vaselina en Asturias, Mamen Mendizábal porque era la amiga de Anita la fantástica y comió algo más, etc.


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

EC83 dijo:


> *Si no hubiéramos tenido aglomeraciones como el 8M* (con la que estaba cayendo en Italia paralelamente), o si el Ministerio como responsable máximo hubiera adelantado la compra de EPI´s y respiradores sólo 1/2 semanas......CÓMO HABRÍA SIDO LA CRISIS EN MADRID??????. No me vale justificar esta inacción en "el consejo de expertos", porque todos sabemos perfectamente que adoptar medidas así era una cuestión de sentido común, y que otros muchos expertos sí aconsejaban prudencia y adelantarse de forma tajante a la pandemia.



El problema no fue tanto el 8M (que también) sino que por culpa del 8M se retrasaron las medidas 2 semanas, y eso son miles de muertos más. La responsabilidad del gobierno es el 8M y la ocultación de los datos que tenían (que teníamos) hasta después.


----------



## Rocando Figueras (7 Abr 2020)

que te sacudo,,,


----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Abr 2020)

Asco de comunistas.
Peor que una mierda seca sois


----------



## CaCO3 (7 Abr 2020)

¡Hijo de puta! Yo pensaba que habría tetas y me encuento un artículo de Hola.


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Pues como en todo. Pongo ejemplos, Ana Pastor, la fantástica, por usar una chanclas en vez de rodilleras consiguió un programa en Prime Time de rtvMilá sin ser conocida ni nada, Irene Montero por ser la rodillera sustituitiva de Tania que a su vez será sustituida por la hija del profesor del picha brava revolucionario, Adriana Lastra una tía que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto se compró vaselina en Asturias, Mamen Mendizábal porque era la amiga de Anita la fantástica y comió algo más, etc.



Alguna ex amiga tengo yo que lleva chupando de la mamandurria 20 años sólo por ser amiga de una que fue ministra con Zp.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Abr 2020)

Me vuelve loco macho.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Ella no ira pero si VIRUELO Y EL CHEPAS


----------



## cicIado (7 Abr 2020)

¿Y las tetas?

A los viejos langostos de Burbuja les ponen las cuarentonas jajaja.

Tiene un pirsin en el pezón la muy guarrilla, seguro que el abuelo de Heidi @Bilbainini se pajea hasta que se le caiga


----------



## tmoliterno (7 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> No te van a pagar más 20 céntimos por mensaje por mucho que le chupes la polla (en este caso el coño) a tus jefes



La mugre, al ignore.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Abr 2020)

Ese titular es capcioso... mamón... pero bueno, todo sea por investigar un poquito en la vida de la chortincita cuarentona de película de los años 50-60


----------



## CaraCortada (7 Abr 2020)

Que menos que una foto de playa en bikini que así nos lo creemos todo mas facil, digo yo


----------



## Furymundo (7 Abr 2020)

y su novio un judeo-español


----------



## etsai (7 Abr 2020)

A los que pedís una foto suya en bolas, muy probablemente os llevariais una tremenda decepción al verlas.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (7 Abr 2020)

Rance-sama dijo:


> Previamente a unas elecciones se hizo unas en bata para una revista en plan sugerente, y así hacerle la competencia a la Arrimadas y que la votaran los coomers y viejos verdes, pero ya no las he vuelto a ver xd


----------



## Sinjar (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Pedir responsabilidades a Ayuso mientras exculpas al Gobierno.

La izquierda, hace que pase y sea posible.


----------



## Albion (7 Abr 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Cuando vaya a la cárcel por ancianicidio sí que será un drama....
> 
> Ayuso dice que unos 3.000 mayores han muerto en residencias de Madrid en marzo, el triple de lo usual



Te digo cuantos ancianos que vivían en residencias han muerto en el Aragón socialista de Lamban? Y en la Cataluña de Torra? Y cuánta gente ha muerto porque el ministro de Sanidad no quiso acudir en febrero a la reunión de emergencia que convocó la OMS en Suiza?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Abr 2020)

Si no la caga o se la hacen cagar, como sus predecesoras está tía llegará a presidenta del gobierno

Citadme para la posteridad


----------



## hortera (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Abr 2020)

Comunista bolivariano que va a ignorados


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Abr 2020)

cicIado dijo:


> ¿Y las tetas?
> 
> A los viejos langostos de Burbuja les ponen las cuarentonas jajaja.
> 
> Tiene un pirsin en el pezón la muy guarrilla, seguro que el abuelo de Heidi @Bilbainini se pajea hasta que se le caiga



No tenía ni idea, cateto!


----------



## gabrielo (7 Abr 2020)

roncuronio dijo:


> Zorra amiga de los privatizadores de la sanidad madrileñaLos Burgueño: el apellido de la privatización sanitaria al que recurre Díaz Ayuso para la epidemia más grave en 100 años



me pregunto si seras tan inmisericorde con falconetti o el chepas me temo que eres de los que le come el ciruelo al viruelo y a la rojez.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (7 Abr 2020)

dONDE ESTAN LAS PUTA FOTOS


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Abr 2020)

brutalmente


----------



## Kapitoh (7 Abr 2020)

el titulo es engañoso para los doritocueva


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Abr 2020)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Debe ser lista



La palabra no es lista sino traidora.


----------



## Play_91 (7 Abr 2020)

Para estar donde está en un partido de tiburones madre mía lo que se habrá tenido que humillar.
Esa está totalmente carente de buenos principios y valores. Ansias de poder, etc. Encima siendo mujer tienes que ser una total marimacho.
Apuesto a que hizo liana al novio sin el menor remordimiento.


----------



## Pajirri (7 Abr 2020)

Hola, Soy el Ex. respondo sus preguntas.






la pongo a 20 uñas y no paro hasta que pase el coronavirux


----------



## Juanchufri (7 Abr 2020)

Tiene cara de tragedia, como si fuera a llorar en cualquier momento, y con su pelo, con una toga daría bien de patricia romana


----------



## roncuronio (7 Abr 2020)

Progres = Tontos dijo:


> Hola rata. Cómete esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira mi respuesta: A TOMAR POR CULO, ME LA SUDAN LOS COLORES PAYASO


----------



## roncuronio (7 Abr 2020)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Tiene cara de tragedia, como si fuera a llorar en cualquier momento, y con su pelo, con una toga daría bien de patricia romana



Más bien una 
*BUSTUARIAE romana*


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Abr 2020)

"Doctora" en comunicación dice...  Otra prueba mas de que los peperuzos obtienen sus títulos de la manera mas fraudulenta que hay.





















... la de pollas peperas-roñeras que se habrá tragado la cerda esta...


----------



## Lopedeberga (7 Abr 2020)

Drama familiar, dice... comparado con lo que he visto en gente de mi alrededor, si eso es un drama Trump es monja de clausura.


----------



## gabrielo (7 Abr 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> "Doctora" en comunicación dice...  Otra prueba mas de que los peperuzos obtienen sus títulos de la manera mas fraudulenta que hay.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 280038
> Ver archivo adjunto 280039
> ...



los peperos al memos tienen buen gusto


----------



## Zepequenhô (7 Abr 2020)

¿Pero que es esto?

Leo el título, entro polla en mano y ¿Ni una foto desnuda?


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Abr 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> los peperos al memos tienen buen gusto



Entonces... ¿eres tan GILIPOLLAS que* reconces ser pepero*? vamos a reírnos!



​

Tontopollas que alardéa de ser* complice necesario* de la *BANDA CRIMINAL MAS CORRUPTA DE EUROPA...* muy seguramente pobre, nuncafollista y muerto en vida sin cerebro... una cosa así;





... jajajajja... y dice el notas que tiene "buen gusto":





Una loca desquiciada en la que ha mentido en unos cuantos aspectos de la entrevista de la tortillera de la Palmero... menudo "buen gusto" peperoni-tontonini.

Oye, respondeme a una cosa que me ha surgido una duda; ¿tu eres votonto desde siempre, por la chusma que te rodea o ya has salido de la "noria pepera" para volver a entrar?





​Y ahora "damas" (no hay NI UNA!) y caballeros, esperemos el torrente de "Y TÚ MAS" que nos va a contestar el votonto, muy seguramente encabezado por los eres arza-killo y Venezuela.
​P.D. ya se qeu no pones explicitamente que TU eres votonto... hablas de "ellos"... pero, joder tío, se os ve el plumero a kilómetros...


----------



## empepinado (7 Abr 2020)

¿ Y LAS PUTAS FOTOS DESNUDAAAAA ?

ME PONE EL MUÑECO MAS DURO QUE EL ZAPATO DE UN MINUSVALIDO


----------



## empepinado (7 Abr 2020)

BUEN CLICKBAIT


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

tmoliterno dijo:


> La mugre, al ignore.



Dúchate guarro, que la caspa y el olor a alcanfor no se quitan con varón dandy


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Alguna ex amiga tengo yo que lleva chupando de la mamandurria 20 años sólo por ser amiga de una que fue ministra con Zp.



Tú no has tenido amigas en tu puta vida, fantasma . Siempre has pagado para poder follar, putero carcamal    

Es bromuro, no te rayes

Cuéntanos más de tu amiga sociata


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

hortera dijo:


>



Mecagonlaputa. Mi hermano mayor me tenía hasta los cojones con loquillo    


Edito: es un temazo que además viene de perlas para el asunto que estamos tratando


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

empepinado dijo:


> BUEN CLICKBAIT



Vengo aqui a ver tetas y me encuentro con un publireportaje de la Charo peperra


----------



## Desinformador (7 Abr 2020)

¿Por que hoy en día los apellidos están tan bien puestos? Rufian, Monedero, Palmero, ...


----------



## Shy (7 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> Tú no has tenido amigas en tu puta vida, fantasma . Siempre has pagado para poder follar, putero carcamal
> 
> Es bromuro, no te rayes
> 
> Cuéntanos más de tu amiga sociata



Tú viviendo en Andalucía y después de 40 años de PSOE fijo que sabes de lo que te hablo, ¿estás escocido porque nunca has conseguido paguita, ni PER ni nada?, entiendo que estés encabronado, tiene que ser muy frustrante no pillar donde hasta el tonto del pueblo pilla.


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

Shy dijo:


> Tú viviendo en Andalucía y después de 40 años de PSOE fijo que sabes de lo que te hablo, ¿estás escocido porque nunca has conseguido paguita, ni PER ni nada?, entiendo que estés encabronado, tiene que ser muy frustrante no pillar donde hasta el tonto del pueblo pilla.



Lo del cortijo del PSOE aquí ha sido brutal. Yo soy de ciudad. Aquí paguitas para los etnianos y poco más 

No me cambies de tema, mamón, hablame de la Charo de tu amiga


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Abr 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Para estar donde está en un partido de tiburones madre mía lo que se habrá tenido que humillar.
> Esa está totalmente carente de buenos principios y valores. Ansias de poder, etc. *Encima siendo mujer tienes que ser una total marimacho.*
> Apuesto a que hizo liana al novio sin el menor remordimiento.



Claro, las princesitas del 8M ademas de liquidar a media poblacion anciana de Madrid, son el paradigma de la feminidad y la belleza.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## ironpipo (7 Abr 2020)

Osease, que se casó con uno que aprovechó sus años de juventud, se dejaron y después se a arrejuntado con el viejo amigo que simplemente pasaba por ahí, que es un tío maravilloso, ligón pero no mucho (¿?) y que tiene mirada de picasso...

No me han contado esta historia nunca, no que va


----------



## Fraude Iglesias (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## Evangelion (7 Abr 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



OLE, OLE, OLE.


----------



## Senusert° (7 Abr 2020)

Este hilo no da lo que promete...


----------



## Jeenyus (7 Abr 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



me estoy tocando, que puta belleza


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Abr 2020)

rabo en mano pa nada


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Abr 2020)

"y vino, me tocó la tetas y le dije ... eh, eh, eh ... no vayas tan rápido ..."


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (7 Abr 2020)

Vlad, clickbait de libro, te van a reportar por no poner fotos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Abr 2020)

Melafo. 

Nunca la votare, pero me cae bien. ..... de momento.


----------



## noscritor (7 Abr 2020)

Madrid está en manos de una oligofrénica, y así nos va.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Abr 2020)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> *Su padre enfermó a los 65 años* a causa de una depresión y* demencia senil*. Sus últimos años los pasó *ahogado por las deudas y fue embargado* al no poder hacer frente a un préstamo económico de 400.000 euros que le concedió la empresa semipública AvalMadrid.
> Leonardo intentó salvar sus negocios, relacionados con *comercio de artículos médicos y ortopédicos*, pero no pudo. Su mujer y él sólo consiguieron conservar una casa que tenían en Madrid y otra en el pueblo porque las pusieron a nombre de Isabel y de su hermano.



balla, espero que termine de pagar el préstamo con el valor de la casa si el aval al final lo pagamos todos.


----------



## SonicReducer (7 Abr 2020)

Cayetana esta con Arcadi Espada!!!???
Jamas te lo perdonare Cayetana,,,,, jamas.


----------



## GeniusForce (7 Abr 2020)

Buena Jaca


----------



## Tae-suk (7 Abr 2020)

¿Qué pasa, progres? ¿Es un delito estar divorciada y vivir en Malasaña con su novio? ¿Consejos vendo y para mí no tengo?

DEJAD EN PAZ A ISABEL !!


----------



## hortera (7 Abr 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


>



por esta dejaba yo de fumar, de beber y el pegamento


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2020)

Los tabloides españoles tienen una buena cantera.


----------



## supertocho (7 Abr 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Claro, las princesitas del 8M ademas de liquidar a media poblacion anciana de Madrid, son el paradigma de la feminidad y la belleza.



Aquí vamos a estarnos todos calladitos, porque de muertos están los armarios llenos

La inacción de las autoridades multiplica el riesgo en las residencias de mayores de Madrid

Con independencia de que Pagascal debería haber suspendido vistalegre y el Viruelo el 8M


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Abr 2020)

Es cierto que lleva piercing en pezón? Alguien puede poner la foto?


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Abr 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es cierto que lleva piercing en pezón? Alguien puede poner la foto?



debe ser en el otro botón.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> Aquí vamos a estarnos todos calladitos, porque de muertos están los armarios llenos
> 
> La inacción de las autoridades multiplica el riesgo en las residencias de mayores de Madrid
> 
> Con independencia de que Pagascal debería haber suspendido vistalegre y el Viruelo el 8M



¿Estas comparando la responsabilidad del Presidente del gobierno y el 8M promovido desde Moncloa con un congreso de un partido politico celebrado bajo la premisa OFICIAL de que el coronabicho era algo ajeno a España y a la salud de los españoles?

Mejor sí, mantente calladito.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Abr 2020)

Es Leo: folladora nata.

Aquí se tapa el culo con el chandal como las gordas:


----------



## dabrute (8 Abr 2020)

Una carita desperdiciada en esa culona.


----------



## supertocho (8 Abr 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> ¿Estas comparando la responsabilidad del Presidente del gobierno y el 8M promovido desde Moncloa con un congreso de un partido politico celebrado bajo la premisa OFICIAL de que el coronabicho era algo ajeno a España y a la salud de los españoles?
> 
> Mejor sí, mantente calladito.



Más bien me refiero a las residencias de ancianos en la comunidad de Madrid, las privatizaciones y los recortes sanitarios 


Pero sí. También me vale. El viruelo no obligó a celebrar vistalegre ni al hortera Smith a pasearse besuqueando y esparciendo el virus en su baño de multitudes.


----------



## JimJones (8 Abr 2020)

Suele ser al revés sales de colegio de curas con muy deficiente y vas al instituto publico y te sacas el curso con notable bebiendo cerveza y fumando porros.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> Más bien me refiero a las residencias de ancianos en la comunidad de Madrid, las privatizaciones y los recortes sanitarios
> 
> 
> Pero sí. También me vale. El viruelo no obligó a celebrar vistalegre ni al hortera Smith a pasearse besuqueando y esparciendo el virus en su baño de multitudes.



A ti tampoco te obligaron a votar a un gobierno de subnormales que esta asesinando ciudadanos por calculo electoral y por chanchullos varios. 

Pero como eres subnormal, lo votaste. ¿Tienes la misma responsabilidad que la PSOE en el asesinato de enfermos y ancianos?


----------



## JimJones (8 Abr 2020)

Pues no vayas ahora que te da un pasmo.


----------



## supertocho (8 Abr 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> A ti tampoco te obligaron a votar a un gobierno de subnormales que esta asesinando ciudadanos por calculo electoral y por chanchullos varios.
> 
> Pero como eres subnormal, lo votaste. ¿Tienes la misma responsabilidad que la PSOE en el asesinato de enfermos y ancianos?



El que ha quedado como un pedazo de subnormal, cretino e ignorante eres tú, Bazofia, que estás insinuando que tiene la misma responsabilidad el que acude a un mitin como el que lo convoca

Antes de postear gilipolleces, deja las drogas, patán


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> El que ha quedado como un pedazo de subnormal, cretino e ignorante eres tú, Bazofia, que estás insinuando que tiene la misma responsabilidad el que acude a un mitin como el que lo convoca
> 
> Antes de postear gilipolleces, deja las drogas, patán



Quien tiene la responsabilidad sobre la salud publica es el que ostenta un cargo que le confiere estatus de autoridad sobre la materia, tontodelculo.

El secretario de un partido politico o el director general de una empresa pueden haber sido mas o menos imprudentes desde un punto de vista racional y a posteriori, pero no "responsables" de la propagacion de la gripe china. Sus decisiones estaban sesgadas por las subnormalidades que decia la autoridad sanitaria y las convocatorias feminazis del gobierno de asesinos que has votado.

Lo entiendes ya, gañan? Y ahora mantente calladito hasta las 20:00 como una buena y obediente ovejita.


----------



## supertocho (8 Abr 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Quien tiene la responsabilidad sobre la salud publica es el que ostenta un cargo que le confiere estatus de autoridad sobre la materia, tontodelculo.
> 
> El secretario de un partido politico o el director general de una empresa pueden haber sido mas o menos imprudentes desde un punto de vista racional y a posteriori, pero no "responsables" de la propagacion de la gripe china. Sus decisiones estaban sesgadas por las subnormalidades que decia la autoridad sanitaria y las convocatorias feminazis del gobierno de asesinos que has votado.
> 
> Lo entiendes ya, gañan? Y ahora mantente calladito hasta las 20:00 como una buena y obediente ovejita.



Mira maricona, como no he votado en mi puta vida al PPSOE, me importa una puta mierda lo que opines del viruelo.
Si el viruelo cancela los actos:, viruelo fascista, viruelo no permite la disidencia, viruelo es Venezuela y tal
Lo que tenían que haber hecho los jerifaltes de tu mierda de partido es tener responsabilidad y suspender SU acto público, ya que tanto se os llena la puta boca de decir que había que haber suspendido todas las reuniones públicas

Y saldré a aplaudir a las 20:00 porque no es un acto a favor del gobierno sino en apoyo de las MILES DE PERSONAS QUE ESTÁN DANDO SU VIDA PARA SALVAR LA TUYA, DESAGRADECIDO HIJO DE PUTA.

Tanta banderita en el reloj, tanto himno y tanta bandera y la verdad es que LOS ESPAÑOLES OS IMPORTAMOS UNA MIERDA


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> Mira maricona, como no he votado en mi puta vida al PPSOE, me importa una puta mierda lo que opines del viruelo.
> Si el viruelo cancela los actos:, viruelo fascista, viruelo no permite la disidencia, viruelo es Venezuela y tal
> Lo que tenían que haber hecho los jerifaltes de tu mierda de partido es tener responsabilidad y suspender SU acto público, ya que tanto se os llena la puta boca de decir que había que haber suspendido todas las reuniones públicas
> 
> ...




Ya te di la leccion de como funciona la "responsabilidad" esa que intentas definir segun tus intereses ideologicos de votonto feminazi. Asi que te la lees y TE CALLAS la bocachancla. ¿Vale, tontin?  Si quieres replicarme, hablas con tu representante politico y el que se dirija a mi. Para eso votas a Psoemos. Para no tener que tomar decisiones, ni realizar accion alguna en tu vida de gañan paguitero.



ps: Y a las 20:00 saldras a hacer la publicidad institucional que un subnormal un poco mas listo que tu, te ha mandado que hagas. Voluntariamente, ni limpiarte el culo sabes hacer. Ovejita.


----------



## supertocho (8 Abr 2020)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ya te di la leccion de como funciona la "responsabilidad" esa que intentas definir segun tus intereses ideologicos de votonto feminazi. Asi que te la lees y TE CALLAS la bocachancla. ¿Vale, tontin?  Si quieres replicarme, hablas con tu representante politico y el que se dirija a mi. Para eso votas a Psoemos. Para no tener que tomar decisiones, ni realizar accion alguna en tu vida de gañan paguitero.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Y a las 20:00 saldras a hacer la publicidad institucional que un subnormal un poco mas listo que tu, te ha mandado que hagas. Voluntariamente, ni limpiarte el culo sabes hacer. Ovejita.



Lo último que esperaba oír de un cibervolunario a sueldo arrastrado y servil.

Búscate un trabajo honrado, puto parásito y deja de hacerte el mártir con consignas de copia y pega, inútil 

La única lección que puedes darme es como ponerse bien las rodilleras para chupar pollas, plasta de mierda. Puedes colgar el tutorial en tu canal de youtube, mamón.


Espero que seas coherente con tanta ideología barata y salgas a la calle con los demás mongolos de tu partido, ya que estáis en contra de prorrogar el confinamiento. La economía antes que las personas 

Vox acusa al Gobierno de "amenazar la vida" y la economía de los españoles

*El portavoz de Vox en el Congreso de los Diputados, Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, ha tachado de "autoritario" al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, al que ha acusado de seguir "empeñado en amenazar la vida y el estado económico" de los españoles.*


Vox se niega a apoyar la prórroga del estado de alarma y rompe toda relación con el Gobierno

*Vox se niega a apoyar la prórroga del estado de alarma y rompe toda relación con el Gobierno*

Y no te molestes en contestar, payaso, me aburre tanta demagogia miserable y ya formas parte de mi lista de ignorados


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Abr 2020)

supertocho dijo:


> Lo último que esperaba oír de un cibervolunario a sueldo arrastrado y servil.
> 
> Búscate un trabajo honrado, puto parásito y deja de hacerte el mártir con consignas de copia y pega, inútil
> 
> ...



No has acertado ni media. Normal, claro. Bueno, no. Anormal, claro. 

Mi partido somos yo y mis libertades, que no derechos. Derechos os reparte a los retrasados el gobierno socialista desde hace 40 años. Y luego os los quita mientras aplaudis desde el zulo obrero español. Pero esto no lo puedes entender porque eres semi-analfabeto.


Lo de la vida de los españoles te importa un pijo que para algo delegas la tuya en Pedro y Pablo. No eres capaz de limpiarte el culito de eunuco progremita tu solo, como para que puedas opinar o defender la vida de los otros 47 millones, tontin. 


PS: Has pedido permiso a tu representante politico para ignorarme? No te saltes la jerarquia, ovejita. Tu callas y aplaudes. ¿Esta claro?.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Abr 2020)

ardo en deseos de bajarle los tirantes por los hombros y follarmela brutalmente


----------



## Kpi España (8 Abr 2020)

Ayuso me la pone dura

Su novio se parece a su Padre. Cara de brutote gañan.

No soy celoso


----------



## Villalón (8 Abr 2020)

Tiene fotos en blanco y negro. Casualmente yo soy del mismo año y mismo mes que ella (sólo que nací unos días antes) y todas mis fotos de pequeño incluso con meses en brazos de mi madre ya eran en color. Y ella en esa foto en la que ya tendrá 3 o 4 años es blanco y negro. ¿Tan ratas eran los padres que no se habían comprado aún una máquina para hacer fotos en color?


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Abr 2020)

Villalón dijo:


> Tiene fotos en blanco y negro. Casualmente yo soy del mismo año y mismo mes que ella (sólo que nací unos días antes) y todas mis fotos de pequeño incluso con meses en brazos de mi madre ya eran en color. Y ella en esa foto en la que ya tendrá 3 o 4 años es blanco y negro. ¿Tan ratas eran los padres que no se habían comprado aún una máquina para hacer fotos en color?



una máquina o un carrete?


----------



## jolu (9 Abr 2020)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Y LAS FOTOS EN BOLAS?



Esas cosas se piden por privado y sólo se conceden a quien los las vaya a hacer publicas.


----------



## pepinox (9 Abr 2020)

"Doctora en comunicación política". Tócate los cojones. ¿Puede haber algo más pinta-y-colorea?


----------



## nate (9 Abr 2020)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> dONDE ESTAN LAS PUTA FOTOS



En su móvil. Las tiene guarras guarras....


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## nate (24 Dic 2022)

Y este reflote para que? Para poner una foto artículo que es una chorrada?


----------



## wopa (24 Dic 2022)

Feliz Navidad burbugos. Y menos putas, menos drogas y más buscar trabajo, golfos.


----------



## Topollillo (24 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que ibas a poner una foto en bolas.


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Dic 2022)

aniceto dijo:


> 41 años... y piensa tener hijos pronto? No mujer, piénsatelo bien, disfruta unos añitos más de la soltería empoderante.



Si nacio en el 78, tiene 44.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Dic 2022)

En estas fiestas la rellenaba como al pavo de Navidad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> En estas fiestas la rellenaba como al pavo de Navidad



brvtalmente


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Dic 2022)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Como se movería dentro del PP ?
> Una chica de origen clase media baja paco.. entre los engominados y los borja mari que abundan en las nuevas generaciones.
> 
> *Debe ser lista*



O puta, yo no descarto nada...


----------

